# Sitting hen



## cherylb (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi. I'm new at hen keeping but wondered if you can help. One of my chickens (approx 3/4 months old) keeps digging a hole and laying in it. She sits down then rolls onto her side almost. Is this normal? My other one doesn't do it. Could there be a reason for it or is she sickening for something?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

She's trying to cool down. Its completely normal.


----------



## cherylb (Jun 2, 2013)

Once again, apyl, thank you for your advice.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

She's getting a dust bath. It helps their skin rids them of parasites and yes cools them down. Congrats on new chicken keeping


----------



## cherylb (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you! I'm totally clueless and feeling like a new mum with no idea what to do!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my hens love to have a dust bath, and i love watching them roll around.


----------



## cherylb (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks rob. Mine have a tub of mud but I don't think it's not quite wide enough


----------

